# Mookster's Palace - Sussex - Feb 2015



## brickworx (Feb 16, 2015)

Last report from myself and Stufish's day out and even though this place has had other names in the past, we decided to name it as a nod to Mookster.

This was due to some intel he gave us being the initial reason for our trip to the area.....cheers Mookster, hope to visit the other place soon and hopefully when the hounds are not on the move  

We didn't plan to do this place but on finding access was wide open and only 10 cars in the car park we thought 'why not?'.....You could say the fact it was once busted for alleged Terrorism training and was obviously partially in use would be reason for the 'not' part of my earlier question but fortune favours the brave and all that right? 

So, in we go, straight to the top floor and it didn't disappoint, some stunning rooms and architecture in a building that obviously dates back to long forgotten times. We then worked our way down and found the best corridor I have seen to date, it stretched for an age with the blue and white paint divide appearing beautifully symmetrical which (more from luck than judgement) my tripod was just at the right height to capture.

On noticing the place was occupied (lights, shoes etc) the mantra became 'just one more floor' (what could possibly go wrong stu!?  ) and more floors we did until we got bubbled by security at ground level....shame as there was a lot more to see (where is that bloody Skeleton?!) but after an initial, mutually respectful chat coupled with the usual private property blah blah we where shown the gate but not without feeling quite pleased with ourselves....a nice explore, if a little scary, but I like the nerves....keeps us on our toes right?

So, onto the pics - full slideshow with loads more available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157650792023895/



Exterior by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Corrrrrrriiidoooor by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


MatCarpet by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


DownDownDeeper+Down by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


PurpleWarmth by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


FanLike by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Sleepers2 by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Sweeper by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


BestWindow by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


WashUp by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Sinking by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


PeelyRoom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


NetWindow by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Peelage by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInBedroom by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2015)

That really is stunning! Well worth getting all the shots you could. 
Fantastic set of pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 16, 2015)

that's FANTASTIC! Like the look of this are your shots are exceptional from here. Nice one. keep it up


----------



## night crawler (Feb 16, 2015)

Awesome arches in that place, some wonderful photos there


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2015)

Shame you got rumbled by security but at least you had a good nose around first and it sounds like he wasn't a jobsworth, nice pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## King Al (Feb 16, 2015)

Great report Brickworx, beautiful building! Shame your trip was cut short.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh. Love the exterior shot. Did you snap that as we were being escorted out.?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2015)

Superb shots of a beautiful interior. Noddys car is a little gem!


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 16, 2015)

Nicely done guys, sounds like an ace and varied day out.


----------



## Cachewoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Excellent, some lovely shots.  i bet that was intense.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 17, 2015)

Really enjoyed that. Cheers.


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Simply stunning, fantastic shots!!!!!!!!


----------



## Potter (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice place and work.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 19, 2015)

Odd place that, done it a few years ago in the snow twice alone!!! 

First time I got really paranoid and left after an hour or so (about 15 mins inside) certain I was being followed around....

Second time I done the Chapel first and was all a bit strange, wind noise etc... I must add I don't scare easy either! I couldn't give a fuck about junkies, pikeys etc... But when I went in the main building the same thing... footsteps behind me, in front of me!! doors slamming!! sod this I'm off!! Made me feel very strange and this was when the "muslim media thing" was a lot lower key.


----------



## Big C (Feb 20, 2015)

Love this place, all be it a strain on the ticker.


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 20, 2015)

I seem to be unintentionally following you around! Done last 3 places days after you without realising. Managed all of this site without being been seen - albeit with 3 swift evasive actions. Great sport. 
Love your outdoor shot. I didn't chance this one due to van activity.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 20, 2015)

DiggerDen said:


> I seem to be unintentionally following you around! Done last 3 places days after you without realising. Managed all of this site without being been seen - albeit with 3 swift evasive actions. Great sport.
> Love your outdoor shot. I didn't chance this one due to van activity.



Haha! We are from a similar neck of the woods I think....well done for seeing it all....I look forward to your pics of the parts that I never saw!


----------

